# Anglerboard: Partner der Meeres- und Bootsangler



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2003)

Der „Verband der Hochseeangelschiff- und Bäderschiffsbesitzer“ wird zukünftig eng mit dem Anglerboard zusammen arbeiten, um eine Kommunikation zwischen Anglern und den Reedereien, Besatzungen und Kapitänen der gewerblichen Angelkutter anzustossen. Schliesslich sind wir Meeresangler auf diese Möglichkeit sicherer Angelfahrten angewiesen, umgekehrt die Reedereien auf uns Angler als  Gäste.

Auch die „Deutsche Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger“ wird sowohl auf Anglerboard.de wie auch im Magazin www.Anglerpraxis.de Raum erhalten, um auf Sicherheitsaspekte für die Bootsangler hinzuweisen. 

In diesem Zusammenhang möchten wir alle, die ab und zu mal was spenden, auf die „DGzRS“ hinweisen. Denn die Gesellschaft finanziert sich nur durch Spenden.

Und die Sicherheit sollte doch jedem Bootsangler ein paar Münzen wert sein, wenn man an einem „Schiffchen“ der „DGzRS“ vorbeikommt.
Selbstverständlich kann man über die Homepage auch direkt und online spenden.


----------



## Tiffy (21. Mai 2003)

Super Thomas :m

Ist ne prima und wichtige Sache. Das sollte jedem Boots/Meeresangler einige Euros wert sein.

ich persönlich bin schon lange dabei die DGzRS zu unterstützen und hab deren Seite auch bei mir von Anfang an verlinkt. Vielleicht findet diese Sache ja noch einige Webmaster die das gleiche machen. 

Und wenn der Dialog mit der Berufsschiffahrt und den Kutterkapitänen gesucht wird und auch stattfindet dann werden letztenendes alle davon profitieren.

Klasse #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2003)

Danke Tiffy:q 
Die Kutterkapitäne suchen durchaus den Dialaog, aber haben natürlich nicht alle Zeit und auch nicht Lust, nach einem 12 - 14 stündigen Arbeitstag auch noch im Internet zu diskutieren.

Deswegen haben wir uns vom Magazin und vom Board zur Verfügung gestellt, um mit dem Verband der Kapitäne evtl. Fragen im Vorfeld zu diskutieren und dann ins Magazin/Board zu stellen.
Den ersten Teil kann man schon im Juni - Magazin lesen.

Ja, und das mit der DGzRS sollte wirklich jedem Bootsangler ein Anliegen sein.
Auch da werden schon die ersten Infos im Juni - Magazin kommen.


----------



## Franky (21. Mai 2003)

Ich finde das auch richtig klasse!!!

Die DGzRS will uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen und schlimmeres auf dem Wasser vermeiden...
Die Kutterkäppens ziehen mit uns Anglern mehr an einem Strang als je zuvor, denn mit den neuen Richtlinien, die in naher Zukunft erlassen werden, bedrohen nicht nur ihre Existens: auch unser "Vergnügen" und die Verkäufe in den Geschäften der "Küste" sind in Gefahr!!!

Nur klasse!!! :m


----------



## Fischbox (21. Mai 2003)

@ Tiffy
Ich mache mir das jetzt mal richtig einfach und übernehme Deine Worte unkommentiert, denn was anderes könnte ich dazu auch nicht schreiben!!

Super Thomas :m 

Ist ne prima und wichtige Sache. Das sollte jedem Boots/Meeresangler einige Euros wert sein.

ich persönlich bin schon lange dabei die DGzRS zu unterstützen und hab deren Seite auch bei mir von Anfang an verlinkt. Vielleicht findet diese Sache ja noch einige Webmaster die das gleiche machen. 

Und wenn der Dialog mit der Berufsschiffahrt und den Kutterkapitänen gesucht wird und auch stattfindet dann werden letztenendes alle davon profitieren.

Klasse#6


----------



## Laksos (21. Mai 2003)

Tja, auch bei mir ist die DGzRS bereits seit Beginn meiner HP schon lange verlinkt. Vielleicht wird es ja sogar mal so weit kommen, daß das Logo der DGzRS die gleiche Wertkeit und Beachtung erlangt, wie das Logo "Raubfischer, nein Danke!" Zu wünschen wär's!

Es ist bestimmt im Sinne aller, wenn sich manch ein allzu sorgloser Harakiri-Angler das dann zum Anstoß nimmt, sich auch einmal gedanklich etwas ernster mit dem Thema "Sicherheit auf See" zu befassen und nicht mehr frohgemut pfeifend bei Windstärke 6 mit seiner Nußschale fröhlich in sein Verderben tuckert!  :m


----------



## Jirko (22. Mai 2003)

diese thema zu poasten ist mehr als hervorragend. auch uns erfahrenen meeresanglern passiert es halt immer wieder, daß wir die naturgewalten des atlantiks unterschätzen. will sagen, wir riskieren mitunter zu viel.

es besteht die dringende notwendigkeit, das thema sicherheit auf dem meereswasser als höchste priorität voranzustellen. die gesellschaft DGzRS hat sich dies zum ziel gesetzt. und genau aus diesem grund ist eine finanzielle unterstützung unumgänglich.

ich finde es hervorragend, daß unser boardmod thomas diesen thread eröffnet hat. bedauerlicherweise wird die breite masse erst dann schlau, wenn sie mit den naturgewalten konfrontiert werden und im extremfall menschenleben kosten. ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung, da ein bekannter von mir vor 3a auf der insel stord just diese naturgewalten unterschätzt hat. er ist alleine mit einem 15fuß boot und 10ps außenborder in einen plötzlich wechselnden wetterumschwung mit windstärke 7 geraten. er hätte noch nicht mal reagieren können, da sein motor auch noch den geist aufgegeben hat. und das hat ihn das leben gekostet (er ist an einem felsplateau geschleudert worden).

wir alle wissen, was für eine unbändige macht das wasser hat. wir alle wissen, was für eine unbändige macht der nebel hat. aber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2003)

Nicht nur den Thread eröffnet, jirko, wir bieten sowohl der DGzRS wie auch dem Verband der Hochseekutter im Magazin und auf dem Anglerboard die Möglichkeit, Angler sozusagen aus erster Hand zu informieren.
Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich das viele Angler dann auch zu Herzen nehmen!


----------

